# Wassuupppp



## TS99 (Dec 27, 2011)

Go easy on me, im new!

Profile pic was in October, here's one i took the other day, im young (20).

Nice to join the family.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

very nice you look good, ever think of modeling work?


----------



## NickR24 (Sep 9, 2009)

welcome.

good shape there lad, hammer the weights and snap now and get some more meat on you, same as what im doing.


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Helloooooooooo


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Got any groin shots?

These are crucial in determining whether or not you have potential

:drool:


----------



## TS99 (Dec 27, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> very nice you look good, ever think of modeling work?


You must be mad! however my face is pretty enough to model!

hahaha

@nickr24

will be getting bigger, 2 weeks ago i got my own personal trainer, a 65 year old ex lifter


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

misshayley said:


> Helloooooooooo


Don't mind Miss Haley, she is a bit of a cougar


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Welcome mate


----------



## TS99 (Dec 27, 2011)

Readyandwaiting said:


> Got any groin shots?
> 
> These are crucial in determining whether or not you have potential
> 
> :drool:


Don't you worry about me, squats every week without fail, photo to follow


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Readyandwaiting said:


> Don't mind Miss Haley, she is a bit of a cougar


Errrrm excuse me! cheeeeeeeeky!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

what you watching on tv?


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

misshayley said:


> Errrrm excuse me! cheeeeeeeeky!


Talking like that to a valued and cherished member of this bodybuilding community will have you banged up before you know it Missy!


----------



## TS99 (Dec 27, 2011)

Are you one of them 'Can i feel your arm's' girl?

haha


----------



## TS99 (Dec 27, 2011)

barsnack said:


> what you watching on tv?


haha cant rember dude, i thought that when i took the photo yesterday!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

i bet its jeremy kyle on the telly


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

its like a space programme or something, ive looked at yesterdays listing and there was no space programs on though, weird


----------



## TS99 (Dec 27, 2011)

It looks like some sort of planet?

edit - photo taken 24/12/2011 @ 10.10

Now find out what program!


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> i bet its jeremy kyle on the telly


yeah the OP does have that 'commoner' feel to him


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

barsnack said:


> its like a space programme or something, ive looked at yesterdays listing and there was no space programs on though, weird


its an advert i think.

For O2 maybe..?


----------



## TS99 (Dec 27, 2011)

Taken 24/12/2011 @ 10.10

that cuts it down abit, what program people?


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Welcome to ukm x x


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

why does these threads alway get off topic?  HAHa!


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> Welcome to ukm x x


Oh no here comes the real cougar now bois!


----------



## TS99 (Dec 27, 2011)

haha love this.

so much better than bodybuilding.com which has hardly any english! Officially deleted my account on that website!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

not a wise idea to call a woman old :lol: :gun_bandana: They will destroy you if they see fit :lol: :whistling:



Readyandwaiting said:


> Oh no here comes the real cougar now bois!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

TS99 said:


> haha love this.
> 
> so much better than bodybuilding.com which has hardly any english! Officially deleted my account on that website!


bit like west london


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Readyandwaiting said:


> Oh no here comes the real cougar now bois!


Oi! Cheeky fvcker!! X x


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

TS99 said:


> Are you one of them 'Can i feel your arm's' girl?
> 
> haha


me? No!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

is that pic of you eherrmmmm RXQueen ? nom nom nom bitty :drool: (jokes) :smartass:


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Readyandwaiting said:


> Talking like that to a valued and cherished member of this bodybuilding community will have you banged up before you know it Missy!


  u starter it...again!


----------



## TS99 (Dec 27, 2011)

Officially hijacked

:surrender:


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

TS99 said:


> Officially hijacked
> 
> :surrender:


Sorry we shall put the attention back on you, what are your goals etc?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

This guy seems like a decent bloke , lets help him out guys also comment and helpy him out , on one of he`s other threads called fake Dbols?


----------



## TS99 (Dec 27, 2011)

misshayley said:


> Sorry we shall put the attention back on you, what are your goals etc?


haha no its fine, im quite liking the hijacked, defiantly more fun than talking about me!

Goals are as goesss... errrrrr be ripped for summer and thats about it!


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

good luck hun x


----------



## Yorkie Dave (Oct 11, 2011)

misshayley said:


> me? No!


More like one of those "hey big boy, take your top off and come and work out next to me" kind of girls :rolleye:


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Welcome bro


----------



## zak1990 (Oct 12, 2010)

Welcome


----------

